# AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

I am working on my air setup, and i have the Easystreet Digital Controller, and i was hoping to use the AccuAir VU4 solenoid, but as i am looking at the wiring for the 2 i am not sure if it is going to work.
Has anyone used both of these or if you are familiar with the two units, any input you might be able to give would be great. Thanks!
AccuAir








EasyStreet








Hunk-O-Slop


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller (OHmyniceGLi)*

accuair manifold is sooo nice, so easy to hook up and all that! do it! u wont be disappointed! 
i got that with 7 switch box so i cant help you with the controller


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_accuair manifold is sooo nice, so easy to hook up and all that! do it! u wont be disappointed! 
i got that with 7 switch box so i cant help you with the controller

hahah damn you ahmet!! lol i am definitely excited about the accuair manifold. it is so much better than having a bunch of solenoids. i just hope i can get it to work with the easystreet controller
also i love you


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller (OHmyniceGLi)*

0o0oo0 http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
and yeah dood, 1 tiny box, 1 connector... do it!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller (OHmyniceGLi)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my Accuair manifold- can't wait to install the E-level over winter


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: AccuAir VU4 and EasyStreet Digital Controller (OHmyniceGLi)*

bump


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

They should work perfectly together. 
You will need to do some wiring but nothing too complex.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (fishmando)*

dont get switches, your set up is pimp the way it is


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_dont get switches, your set up is pimp the way it is









will the setup work though?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OHmyniceGLi* »_
will the setup work though?

it should work without any problems. 
i believe you got pigtails with easystreet and you have little card with pin outs from accuair, so just put two and two together and connect accuair same way as if were to run 8 individual valves or other brand valve block with easystreet


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_dont get switches, your set up is pimp the way it is









yea man, portable compressors and 5 min to fill up FTW


----------

